# NO connection, NO Ethernet, No wireless, Device manager Doesn't Recognize. Need Help!



## warnf75 (Dec 26, 2010)

I had my computer on and left it on which has never been a problem before but this time when i started to use the computer I found that it wouldnt show a webpage. Further investigation revealed that My HP wireless assistant shows no information and is completely blank, In addition I used my desktops ethernet cable to bypass the wireless to connect directly and my computer won't even recognize the cable. I now there is a signal in the cable because i connected it promply to the other computer and it worked fine. I Have an HP Mini 110-1116NR PC. I tried to check what i can do on several forums and this is the first time thatI posted to a forum because I am at wits end. I tried top system restore and to make sure all my services were automatic. The bottom line is that neither my Wireless card is being recognized nor my ethernet so in essence my laptop is a glorified word processor with no other perks. I have replaced and uninstalled all relevent drivers several times. My warranty is expired and would like to do this as cost effectively(free) as possible I need someone to really help me with this Thanks. I will monitor this post regularly and stay in the loop until this is resolved.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What errors do you have in the Device Manager (yellow ! or Red x)?

What is listed under Nework Controllers in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## warnf75 (Dec 26, 2010)

There no warning flags at all. It doesn't show anything for network adapters and worse yet I had already install/uninstalled the drivers from HP website with the same result like there is no network card to install drivers for. Make no mistake I downloaded and installed the drivers, they just had no effect.


----------



## warnf75 (Dec 26, 2010)

Unless I "show hidden devices" it shows nothing is there in device manager. Please advise.


----------



## warnf75 (Dec 26, 2010)

XP Network Diagnostic reports no installed netword adapters. What is going on. My computer worked fine two days ago.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact model of this HP?

Edit: scratch that, I see you posted it in the first post.

Check the BIOS to see if you have the option to enable/disable LAN & WLAN
If you do, make sure they are both enabled.

Go to Start>Control Panel>Network Connections
Post what is listed

Can you run Everst on this computer and attach the report to the thread?

Bill


----------

